# American Wine Society Competition



## Wine-O (Jul 27, 2009)

Did anyone ever enter this one before, if so what did you think? I am getting so addicted to competitions!!


----------



## rrawhide (Jul 27, 2009)

Just looked at the web site and it is oretty interesting.


For those interested go to: www.*americanwinesociety.org*/web/<WBR>amateur_<WBR>*competition*.htm


Looks to be a fun time - just might!!!


rrawhide


----------



## smurfe (Jul 27, 2009)

I am going to enter. I have before and have 4 golds from there. I am a member of the Society.Will probably attend the conferenceas well. It is close to me this year in Destin Florida. About a 4 hour drive or so. We just went to Gulf Shores for the week last week and Destin is not far down the road.


----------



## smurfe (Jul 27, 2009)

One thing to add. If you want good feedback this is one of the comps to enter. This is the organization that certifies Wine Tasting Judges. They really know their stuff. You wine will not be judged by someone that just likes wine and "thinks" they are an expert. I highly recommend it. This comp and the Indy wine comp are my two favorites and IMHO the best comps to enter hands down.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 27, 2009)

What are you going to enter smurfe? What did you win the Golds with?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a judge for the Connecticut comp this year. and will probably sm=sneak a few bottles in and no I dont judge my own wines!!!!!!!! I admin the Ct Fairfield chapter website along with Vince on this forum and he is the web site designer.


----------



## Tom (Jul 27, 2009)

Smurfe,
How many bottles do they get to judge?


----------



## Wine-O (Jul 27, 2009)

I just joined the society today, now my addiction to entering competitions will save me $10 per entry.



I did really well at the Indy Comp (6 for 6 including 1 double gold) so I thought what the heck!! I like the fact that not only do you get the judges notes but they say they also tell you what you can do to make it a better wine.
Good luck to all that enter...


----------



## smurfe (Jul 28, 2009)

You sendtwo 750ml orfour 375mlbottles for each entry. This year I believe I am going to send in an Amarone andSuper Tuscan from kits. I haven't decided on what fruit wines I may have that are worthy. In the past I have won with a Woodbridge Ranch Cab, Stags Leap Merlot, My recipe Blackberry and a Mead that was actually just a variation of the Joe M recipe.


----------



## Wine-O (Sep 3, 2009)

Wade,
Is that Conn competition the one with M &amp; M? I was thinking of doing that one too but if it's the same as American Wine Society I might just stick with that one.
Also can I steal your signature for one of my wine labels? I really like that one!!


----------



## Bill B (Sep 4, 2009)

Ijoined myself, I will enter a 2006 TRAMINETTE


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2009)

No its not the same one and the AWS competion was last Saturday. I had a decent buzz from judging many many wines.


----------



## Wine-O (Sep 4, 2009)

Very Funny Wade. Did you win anything with your wines?


----------



## Wade E (Sep 4, 2009)

I didnt enter any, times are too tight here to spend money on stuff like that. My splurging lately has been buying a 10 lbs bag of sugar!


----------



## Wine-O (Nov 9, 2009)

I just got the results and I won 5 medals out of 6 entries. The funny thing is my Staggs Leap District Merlot that won a Double Gold at the Indiana Competition didn't medal at this one. But I was quite pleased with the results. I got a Bronze for 07 Cabernet Franc, 08 Riesling, 08 Vidal Peach Ice Wine, and 08 Chenin Blanc. Then I got a Gold for a 08 Tannat/Merlot as well as Best Kit Wine for that one! My wife also got a Gold for her first wine kit she ever made! It was Luna Bianca from Winexpert (my free kit I got for winning at Winemakers last year). We really didn't expect that from such a new wine, she just wanted some feedback. Very Cool. 


How did everyone else do?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 9, 2009)

Didnt enter but that awesome Wine-O. Looks like you know what youre doing over there!


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 9, 2009)

Good job Wine-O


----------



## Wine-O (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanx Guys


----------



## Waldo (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## grapeman (Nov 10, 2009)

Great job Wine-O and Wife!


----------



## admiral (Nov 10, 2009)

Great job Wine-O Family!


----------



## uavwmn (Nov 10, 2009)

I just joined this Society and hope to enter a couple of wines next Oct.


----------



## NEBama (Nov 10, 2009)

Great job Win-o.


----------

